# Greetings from the UK



## hugomorenomusic (May 24, 2012)

Greetings my name is Hugo im a composer recently graduated I look forward to this forum :D Also if you have soundcloud drop in and follow the same will come back 

http://soundcloud.com/hugomorenomusic


----------



## JohnG (May 25, 2012)

Hi Hugo,

Glad you have joined us. And thanks for posting your work -- very nice to make your acquaintance as a composer.


----------

